# Tai Chi For Beginners - Which Books?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I'm after some recommendations for Tai Chi for beginners books please

TIA


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Tai Chi for Dummies would be a good starting point :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

If you ever want to delve deeper in Tai chi 
I can highly recommend Jeffrey Sutherland as a teacher or source of information.
https://www.jasma.org.uk/training/taichi.html

We started our martial arts journey together in the 80s but he went on to dedicate his life to Tai Chi and Wing Chun.

He is highly regarded even in the Far East.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Tai Chi in 10 Weeks by Dr Aihan Kuhn is good for the 24 step Yang short form.

Have the epub if you want to have a preview before deciding if you want to buy it.

Nothing beats a class though once things get back to normal.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Have a look on our shared google drive to see if you like it.
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1A00BO2_8DDTNfbenOOiqDAMWJo6AF7QU


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Have you done this course? I have it but not got round to it as I am focusing on fitness at the moment trying to slim down. Be interested on what you think of it.


----------

